# limited edition Audi TT Quattro Sport Detail



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Here is a detail we completed around a week ago. here is how we got on!

Well, here is how we got the car, This picture does it justice.










Up close we can see the imperfections and polish left from its last clean.

























































Well we got started by giving it a rinse. Then we applied a citrus pre wash to get rid of as much contamination as possible before making contact with the car. This was then rinsed off before the citrus tar & glue was sprayed and left while we did the wheels.

We then started on the wheels.










Using a Swissvax wheel brush with ValetPro bilberry wheel cleaner. making sure both the alloy and the tyre is cleaned to allow the tyre dressing to bond at its best at the end of the detail.

Then, using Megs APC we using a Swissvax detail brush to work in the harder areas.









The car was then rinsed again before been foamed and after it was left to dwell, it was rinsed again before we washed it using the 2BM and a dodo juice supernatural wookies fist & supernatural shampoo.

The car was then dried using our own drying towels.









This was dabbed & not dragged along the paint surface.

The paintwork then required clay baring. So using Meguiars Last Touch and Valetpro fine clay bar the claying started!









Again the car was rinsed & dried and before been moved into the unit the water was blow dried from the car to make sure it was all removed, So that's sills, wind mirrors etc etc.










Once in we started with a few readings to allow us to see what we have to work with.


















We then started correction, Using a mix of 3m polish's & pads with Wolfgang compounds when required.

















Once the roof was done, We worked our way around the car, inc the lights which you can see seem to me more swirled than the paintwork its self.

















Once half corrected


















Once the paintwork was done, We started on other parts of the car.

Here are the exhausts. A little dull from heat so we using our Mothers polishing pad seen below.









Before









During









After









Left done, right side not









the rest of the box was then polished









We then did the inside, Which was in amazing condition anyway so we did a little bit of sprucing as this was not actually included in the quote, but always like to add the finishing touch's....


















The paintwork was then sealed with chemical Guys jet seal and given a layer of Swissvax best of show. wheels were polished and sealed with Poorboys Wheel seal and tyres dressed with Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel to give you the finished product!


























































Thanks for reading!!

Dont forget to follow us on facebook!! Follow us here!
Regards,
Nick​


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice work buddie

Where can i get one of them drill bits lol


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

That looks lovely! A superb job :thumb:

Better than the new TTs.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

DJ1989 said:


> Nice work buddie
> 
> Where can i get one of them drill bits lol


We got ours while.in america. but motor geek sell them if i remember right


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Brilliant detail and cracking car, :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work there matey.


----------



## TT-Rossco (May 3, 2011)

Some good pics there Nick. I'm very happy with the results! Are you at the unit this weekend I need some wax?


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

TT-Rossco said:


> Some good pics there Nick. I'm very happy with the results! Are you at the unit this weekend I need some wax?


Glad you like it mate. I'll be in from 8 till around 3 on saturday if thats any good.

Cheers for the comments guys.
Nick


----------



## ax_mad (Oct 18, 2009)

cracking results and a cracking looking car.


----------



## UberCool1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Great work Nick:thumb:


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Amazing looking TT, love the 2 bucket seats. Great work, also nice job on the exhaust.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Looks good in the afters


----------



## Dblebill (Apr 21, 2011)

Fantastic job!! The car looks brilliant and I'm sure the owner is well pleased.


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks fab! I miss my red TTQS!


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great work


----------



## stubie (May 1, 2010)

Wow ! fantastic TT and detail !!:thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys, Will have a few more details we did, on this evening fingers crossed.


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Great work, car look amazing.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

That looks absolutely mint, they don't come out of the showroom like that!!


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Fantastic detail on a pretty awesome car and i love the exhaust cleaning pad i want one


----------



## cool (Jan 18, 2011)

nice job! i also like the exhaust polisher.
now can i ask a silly question? why are the autoglym vans parked in the background :s


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

cooltints said:


> nice job! i also like the exhaust polisher.
> now can i ask a silly question? why are the autoglym vans parked in the background :s


Ask away! haha

Autoglym North rep (leeds to peterbrough) is based next door. Pritty handy. In fact we've just de stickerd, corrected & re-stickered one of their vans for them.

:buffer::thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Nice finish with the BoS :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great job matey boy! :thumb:


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys! See our Z4 detail i'v just posted up


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely work Nick


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Very nice work there mate - impressive!!!
Quite low paint readings though - or was this expected?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work Nick 
how do you find the PTG your using?..


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Another great job. Well done


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks again for the commentts guys!


----------

